# Pan repair (re-rivet)



## mille162 (Oct 30, 2018)

I need a recommendation for a shop that repairs pans, specifically the riveted handle is just a tad loose and when full of liquid, allows a few drops to seep through as a steady stream. I bought this at the Mauviel sale as-is knowing there was a slight leak (9.5 qt 2.5mm saucepan for $25!).

I tried a quick hammer and anvil to tighten up the rivet but it still has the slightest wiggle. I def need a professional to fix this (maybe even drill out and replace rivets).

The pot empty weighs 9lbs so I wouldn’t mind also having a helper handle installed.

Anyone know of a repair shop or customer maker that might be able to help?


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 30, 2018)

try brooklyn copper


----------



## McMan (Oct 30, 2018)

East Coast Tinning in RI

http://eastcoasttinning.com/


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 30, 2018)

My dad sent a couple pans to east coast tinning they came back back beautiful.


----------



## mille162 (Jan 30, 2019)

FYI, ended up using East Coast Timning. $80 total with shipping, he cleaned it up around the handleX new rivets look perfect and installed a helper handle on the front that matches the original cast handle. Highly recommend them.


----------



## McMan (Jan 30, 2019)

Glad it worked out.
He does good work!
Pic?


----------



## mille162 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pics


----------

